# Journey of a 2.5g finally under way



## plantednano (Jul 15, 2012)

Finally getting a tank set up! I Plan to plant and flood by friday if everything comes in on time.

The tank is a 2.5g Aqueon, will be derimming (already cracked one in the process -_-) 
Filter: Toms internal 45gph
Light: Finnex ray 12" (5 w led)
DIY CO2


Flora: (still undecided atm)
Anubias Nana Petite
Fissidens Fontanus
Dwarf hairgrass (Eleocharis Parvula) 
Rotala Rotundifolia or Myriophyllum Aquaticum(Parrot feather) for the back corners 
(i like the think bushiness of the Parrot feather but supposedly hard to keep?)

Is the Finnex enough light for these plants?

Fauna:
Cherry shrimp
an oto or two 
maybe a small school of chili rasbora? (or is it two small for 6-8)

Hardscape:


DSC_0062 by Batson Photography, on Flickr


DSC_0056 by Batson Photography, on Flickr

Scaping plan:


Tank 1 by Batson Photography, on Flickr


Tank 1 f by Batson Photography, on Flickr

Let me know what you think.
Any suggestion, comments or criticism are welcome.


----------



## Rexthecrayfish (Nov 9, 2012)

that'll look pretty sweet when its done, what fauna are you planning to put in it?


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice cant wait till its planted!


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice hardscape


----------



## plantednano (Jul 15, 2012)

Rexthecrayfish said:


> that'll look pretty sweet when its done, what fauna are you planning to put in it?


Plan on RCS, 1-2 otos, and micro crab 
Id like a few chili rasbora, but i think its just to small to have a healthy school. I'll have to save them for when i get my 5 gallon going



sayurasem said:


> Nice cant wait till its planted!





GMYukonon24s said:


> Nice hardscape


Thanks! Just trying to keep it simple and clean looking


----------



## Basilisk (Mar 1, 2004)

plantednano said:


> The tank is a 2.5g Aqueon, will be derimming (already cracked one in the process


Also trim the silicone seams, they're massive and unsighty for such a small tank.

It's easy and ends up looking _a lot_ better than it does now. Takes around half an hour and maybe 3 razorblades for a 2.5g.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

plantednano said:


> Plan on RCS, 1-2 otos, and micro crab
> Id like a few chili rasbora, but i think its just to small to have a healthy school. I'll have to save them for when i get my 5 gallon going
> 
> 
> ...




Your welcome, simple and clean looking can be very nice.


----------



## plantednano (Jul 15, 2012)

Basilisk said:


> Also trim the silicone seams, they're massive and unsighty for such a small tank.
> 
> It's easy and ends up looking _a lot_ better than it does now. Takes around half an hour and maybe 3 razorblades for a 2.5g.


Very true. Since my plant order is delayed a few days i will probably reseam the tank. After looking at the current one it has much larger seams than the tank i had broke.


----------



## Basilisk (Mar 1, 2004)

plantednano said:


> Very true. Since my plant order is delayed a few days i will probably reseam the tank. After looking at the current one it has much larger seams than the tank i had broke.


I wouldn't reseam the whole thing, unless you really want to do all that work.

I'd just trim the excess, which is maybe 1/4" or a bit more. I place the razorblade at one end of the seam, sink it in the silicone to the glass, and slide it firmly to the other end using the glass itself as a guide, and my finger as a spacer, so I don't cut any closer to the joint than intended. Then, I use the razorblade to remove the trimmed strip, which usually comes in one piece. Just scrape the hazy leftover like it was algae, and you're done.

Good luck with the project. Layout looks promising.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Love the look, and I'll be following along. 

You could always stick a few Least Killifish in. I've got them in a 2.5 and their swimming patterns don't indicate they need a bigger tank. 

My 2.5 is 18" long, but still. 

I might be wrong, but I thought ottos were regarded as needing a bigger tank. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## plantednano (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments and suggestions MABJ. Least killis look like pretty cool little fish, they will be on my consideration list. 

You may very well be correct about otos. I have seen people with 2-3 living healthy in 5 gallon tanks on here so I just assumed I would be able to keep one in a 2.5 for algea control and their appearance. I have a specialty fish distributor a few blocks away from me and will be consulting him on my stocking options just to ensure i will have a happy healthy tank.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

plantednano said:


> Thanks for the compliments and suggestions MABJ. Least killis look like pretty cool little fish, they will be on my consideration list.
> 
> You may very well be correct about otos. I have seen people with 2-3 living healthy in 5 gallon tanks on here so I just assumed I would be able to keep one in a 2.5 for algea control and their appearance. I have a specialty fish distributor a few blocks away from me and will be consulting him on my stocking options just to ensure i will have a happy healthy tank.


Good! Never go into it with just one opinion! There are a ton of people who know a HECK of a lot more than I do about stocking on this site. 

Just in thinking, I'd say consider PMing Rachel if you have a stock list, even if you're not considering purchasing from her. 

The Killis are pretty neat. They -- as I heard it put once before -- do certainly look like little submarines. They're also the first fish I've ever had reproduce in my waters


----------



## plantednano (Jul 15, 2012)

Untitled by Batson Photography, on Flickr

Received my light, filter and timer in the mail yesterday

tank is derimmed and reseamed. Hopefully it holds water and stays together :icon_redf

Plants have been ordered.

I think all is in order to get this tank running sometime next week.


----------



## Basilisk (Mar 1, 2004)

You did one hell of a job roud:


----------



## plantednano (Jul 15, 2012)

Basilisk said:


> You did one hell of a job roud:


 
Thank you

Few hours and many sore finger tips and it looks much better

God those last two inches of the top rim literally took about an hour. This was where i broke the last one so i was extra careful.


----------



## plantednano (Jul 15, 2012)

Finally got everything planted last night after 6 hours of playing with anubias petite, moss and thread :confused1: 

Pretty happy with the results, now to figure out a lighting schedule, dosing, finish the cycling, and get a C02 setup going.

Will have pictures later 


DSC_0082 by Batson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## plantednano (Jul 15, 2012)

Having ammonia and cycling issues  
Hopefully have it sorted out today


----------

